# Tool Talk > Machines >  Grape separator/destemming machine - GIF

## Altair

Grape stem removing machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Grape harvesting machine - GIF
Vine grafting tool - photo
Vine pruning machine - GIF

----------

